# Triplets!!!



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,
Today was very productive, and my old doe, Pearl,is very excited (she is about 10 years old 😬)! She went into labor about three hours ago, and an hour ago she started pushing and having contractions. Pearl birthed me a beautiful little reddish white doeling, then she went into labor again. Pearl was huge, so I was definitely expecting more than one. She pushed out another girl, with my help, as since the kid had a hoof that was behind the other. Then, finally, to our excitement, she birthed another perfect little girl! And Pearl never has girls, so this was so exciting for me! I will post some pictures of her and the girls... sorry if they looks really muddy. Where I live, it is usually pretty wet. P.s. the reason why I am so excited about today is because Pearl usually has an incredibly hard time birthing, but this time she did amazing! 🥲


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So cute!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Way to go Pearl! Wooohooo!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to Pearl and you!
That’s fantastic news!
Cute kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorbs! ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, really cute.


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Aww so cute 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww look at those precious little doelings! Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you, everyone! Pearl is being so good, except for the fact that three kids is just too much for her... I think she is rejecting the youngest one, but I expected she would. When I get a chance today, I will be posting the baby for sale and hopefully will sell the kid very soon. Pearl is just too old, and has never been very good with triplets, which is sad, but it’s just how it is with goats. Anyways, I have two more does that are due soon, and will have many more kids within a few days. I’ll update and tell you about everything as the kids come. 💜


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm assuming you are going to bottle feed the one being rejected.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm assuming you are going to bottle feed the one being rejected.


No... Pearl is doing a good job of feeding it, but I am still keeping a very watchful eye on all of them. Bottle feeding a goat takes a ton of work, and I don’t have time for that right now. 🤪 If the doeling did need to be bottle fed, I would give her to someone who already offered to bottle feed any rejected kids. Pearl is just a little rough on that one particular kid...


----------

